# Amnesty International okays "Defensive Jihad"



## VinceW (6 Apr 2010)

The Secretary General of Amnesty International says that Defensive Jihad is fine with the organization,I wonder if they even have the first clue about what this will mean as groups like the Taliban can claim to have authorization to do as they wish under this approval.

http://www.jihadwatch.org/2010/04/amnesty-international-throws-human-rights-under-the-bus-endorses-defensive-jihad.html


----------



## leroi (6 Apr 2010)

Vince, thanks for that great read. I was especially interested in what Salman Rushdie had to say about AI quoted in the comments section below.

Here's something I read this morning. If true, it offers an explanatory psychological framework of the modus operandi of the "intellectual" leaders of some of these organizations.  Often, in different topics here, many have wondered how people calling themselves intellectuals could be so dim or _______ (fill in with your own choice of adjective). ;D

From Barry Rubin Blog: Aprils 6, 2010

Why Many Western Intellectuals Hate Thier Own Countries, Want to Change a Successful System and Idealize Third World Tyrannies.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2010)

VinceW said:
			
		

> I wonder if they even have the first clue about what this will mean as groups like the Taliban can claim to have authorization to do as they wish under this approval.



Amnesty is interesting in that, like with the Taliban, where they stand depends on who's talking.  Although I haven't agreed with some of what AI has to say, AI has condemned the Taliban for attacking civilians, suggesting that some of their activities are war crimes.  They also seem to realize the reality of the Taliban's track record when they were at the helm in Afghanistan, calling for protection of human rights during any reconciliation process.

Also, the Taliban has, more than once, complained about human rights groups ignoring the conditions in Afghan prisons and alleged brutalities said to be committed by ISAF/AFG forces (more here).


----------



## leroi (6 Apr 2010)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Amnesty is interesting in that, like with the Taliban, where they stand depends on who's talking.  Although I haven't agreed with some of what AI has to say, AI has condemned the Taliban for attacking civilians, suggesting that some of their activities are war crimes.  They also seem to realize the reality of the Taliban's track record when they were at the helm in Afghanistan, calling for protection of human rights during any reconciliation process.
> 
> Also, the Taliban has, more than once, complained about human rights groups ignoring the conditions in Afghan prisons and alleged brutalities said to be committed by ISAF/AFG forces (more here).


Maybe AI's direction changes depending on changes in leadership.


----------



## VinceW (6 Apr 2010)

Leroi,that article you posted has alot of truth to it IMHO,here's some insight about the hero of the intellectuals Noam Chomsky his bottom line is always that the US is the most evil country in the world  : and whatever any other countries or groups do is always justified.
http://www.paulbogdanor.com/chomskyhoax.html

There's a saying "Marxism is the Opiate of the Intellectuals" which explains their attitudes.


----------



## Greymatters (8 Apr 2010)

To put it simply, 'defensive jihad' = contradiction in terms...


----------

